# Anyone use metal roofing?



## AMF Steel Buildings (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to ask if anyone here uses metal roofing on your jobs and if so what gauge do you prefer?

I'm just wondering what I should use on residential roofs.

Thanks

Chris - AMF


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

If I were you I would go to the manufacturers for advice on gauge of metal roof. It is going to depend on type, size, steepness of roof and other factors.

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------



## Leigh Menzel (Apr 4, 2017)

*Typical gauges of metal roofing*

Chris,

We deal a lot with larger roofing suppliers like MBCI, Metal Sales, Star Buildings etc. We find that on many residential and agricultural applications, typically of 24" or 36" metal panels, that 29 Ga. and 26 Ga. metal panels are specified.

No doubt these suppliers would know better than most what the best applications are for certain gauge of metal, but these are general "rules of thumb" we find. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Leigh.


----------



## Integrityroofers (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir here you didn't mention the type, size etc. so it is quite difficult to say accurate things. But one thing metal roofing is very durable in cold and harsh weather,it is energy efficient and 100% recyclable,it provides a gorgeous look to your house and not susceptible to fire damage


----------

